# Green bean importers/suppliers



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Would like to know what other suppliers there are in UK, besides Mercanta.

I thought I had everything sorted out with them until I mentioned that a lorry wouldn't get down the lane and it would require van delivery (ok for palleted loads). They want to charge *extra* for delivery by van.









My only alternatives are to pick it up myself (not far from warehouse) or find another supplier.


----------



## Gags (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,

I was trying to find some green bean coffee importer in the UK.

As I own coffee plantations back in India, if you are interested in naturally grown coffee, please let me know.

Thanking You.

Gags


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you spoken to Mercanta?


----------

